
“Hand” reactions to 3 letter words - baldajan
http://hands.wtf/
======
baldajan
__SPOILER ALERT __Excuse the language, but below are keywords you can type:
404, 420, 666, ass, bae, boo, bro, cat, dog, duh, fox, fuq, fak, fuk, fun,
gay, god, gun, pow, bam, hey, llp, lol, luv, mlb, nba, nfl, nyc, pow, gun,
bam, rtj, sex, sup, rad, usa, usb, wtf, yay, yes

